# leaking rv



## 80grit (Oct 6, 2007)

I would greatly appreciate any information on my rights as a new RV owner. I recently purchased a brand new 06 (it sat on the dealer lot for some time...) Ragen fifth wheel. after a few weeks I noticed it has water getting in by the slide out and also by the front master closet. Upon closer inspection I noticed delaminating occuring on the front outside fiberglass. On the inside of the closet the wall is rotted out. This water has been getting in for quite some time. I feel that I should either receive a new unit to replace this one, or receive a full refund. Why should I accept them tearing this unit apart to fix it when it was purchased new? This is something you expect when you buy a used unit at a great price...not when you buy a brand new unit...Any info that can help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Joe


----------



## hertig (Oct 6, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

You have the right to make the payments, and apply for relief under warranty, and complain about the situation.  And even talk to a lawyer.  If you have political contacts, you can talk to appropriate representatives.  And if you have a 'consumer watchdog' service at a local TV station, you can tell them the story.  

Since it is new, you should be covered by warranty.  In a perfect world, this would mean it would be rebuilt to 'new' standards or replaced.  A few manufacturer/dealer combinations will get close to that ideal, many will make an honest try to get it usable, but  some will make a few half hearted trys and then tell you to suck eggs.  You won't know what kind of combination you have until you try.  If the problem is with the dealer, you may be able to get results from another dealer, but if the manufacturer stonewalls you, that is pretty much it.  You can search this and other forums for other people who have had dealings with Ragen and/or your dealer, but you won't know for sure until you see what you get from them.

Fifth Wheels are like cars.  Unless it is judged to be a 'lemon' (and then only in some states), the manufacturer is only required to 'fix' it during the warrenty period.  It is very unlikely you will be able to get a new one, or a refund.  Tearing apart and rebuilding is the best you will likely get.  The manufacturers as a whole (with some few exceptions) tend to not put a lot of effort into quality control, and some seem to blow off the customers with really bad cases.  Some day they will regret this tendancy, but that day is not yet.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

Hey 80grit, welcome to the forum.  Who manufactures Ragen RVs?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

Rage'n is made by Warrior Mfg. in California.  I don't know much about them.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

Just by the name and manufactured in Cal I'm assuming it's a Toy Hauler.


----------



## 80grit (Oct 8, 2007)

RE: leaking rv

Thanks for all the info. I actually like the trailer very much, they did a good job putting it together, one complaint I do have is how they applied the caulking, it seems that they try to save money by not putting it around the entire windows.... I would actually like to keep the unit. We have started to become attached to it. Hopefully the manufacturer and the dealer will be on the same page and resolve this unfortunate situation. Again, thanks for all info.

Joe


----------



## Kirk (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

A great deal will depend upon what state you live in and made the purchase in. To find out just what the laws are, try visiting this website.....
http://autopedia.com/html/HotLinks_Lemon2.html


----------



## 80grit (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

kirk,

Thanks for the link. I talked with the dealer and they said that they are going over my case with the owner. It shouldn't be a difficult repair as only a small section of the wood seems damaged. The entire front skin will have to be replaced as there is some delamination going on there....This unit is Ragen's 3605 Blackhawk 36' toy hauler (2006) It is a very nice unit and we are looking forward to many years of enjoyment. I hope and pray that this issue is resloved to our satisfaction so we can begin enjoying it. Thanks to all for all your replys. God bless!

Joe
Florida


----------



## 80grit (Dec 13, 2007)

Re: leaking rv

Yeah, it seems like I'm not getting any descent results. The update is that the dealer said they will fix the leaking skylight under warrenty claims, but that "they will fight me on the delamination issue". I suppose the fact that I hit a branch a few weeks back and damaged the driverside cap corner...doesn't help my case as they will try to use this as a "loop hole" to shun responsibility, regardless of the fact that this has nothing to do with the warrenty claim I made to the dealer months prior.  Also, there is a tiny stress crack beneath my slide. The dealer said this occurs because RV's flex alot. Honestly, I can't see how they would fight me on this, but he claims they will. In essence, I don't want to go through a long, costly, legal battle, so I will fix it myself (luckily I have the skill, but hardly the time, or money for the parts....) Yeah, I could call the news station and get on this dealership, yes I could hire a lawyer to go after them both...but I don't think this will be prudent as it will most likely put a damper on my use of this unit and this is a unit used not only for pleasure, but for business. The moral of this story is buyer beware of Ragen (a subsidiary of Warrior manufacturing).  Thanks for all your help.

80GRIT


----------

